# Electric clippers/shears for hair mats?



## fishmounter (Mar 14, 2010)

What electric clippers made for dogs are recommended for removing thick fur mats/balls behind the ears and on the backs of thighs near the tail? I don't want to use 'human' clippers as I am afraid it might pull, burn or hurt the dog. I did cut some away with scissors, but I'm scared that I might cut the dog's skin, plus it is very time consuming to do and keep the dog still. I've seen videos where badly matted dogs get shaved pretty quickly, almost like shearing sheep. Any recommendations, there's so many brands available, but what will work for thick mats of fur?


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

If your dog has thick mats or ones really close to the skin, I would contact a groomer and tell them you have a matted dog and have them work you in right away. 
It isnt something that someone without experience should really do. It is extremely painful for the dog. 
Make sure after mats are removed to brush and comb through well to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You can either spray the mats with a mixture of conditioner and water or there are some detanglers. Let it sit for a few minutes, then come the mat out. 

I would not use clippers, I would take the dog to a groomer.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

It isnt uncommon to get small mats or tangles, but what you are describing sounds like a professional should be called in


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No. 

Get this -










Or go to your local craft shop (michaels, whatever) and get this -











^^^^ Use one of the above in tandem with using a metal comb - this one












You can leave the shag on and behind your dogs ears, but if you do - you need to have the above comb and use it at least weekly. A lot of that soft feathery fluff that grows behind the ears is prone to matting and quite honestly it's also ugly. If you get the above tools, you can use that stripper to remove a lot of the soft fluff so it's not as prone to matting.

Never use clippers on a golden - especially behind the ears. What you will get is matts that are closer to the skin - and it is really ugly and awful looking. And it doesn't solve the problem. Thinning out behind the ears using a stripper does solve the problem - especially if you get into the habit of grooming your dog every month give or take.


----------

